# Job Interview



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, this is my first time posting in this section of the forum.

Although I'm not exactly looking into migrating to NZ, I'm somehow granted a job interview with a NZ company via Skype in a serendipitous manner. I'm in engineering field.

I hope to get some ideas on the following:-

1. How's the typical recruitment process of NZ companies in general, especially in regards to hiring foreigners? i.e. how many interviews (will they eventually require foreign candidate to have a face to face interview in NZ before an offer of job), do they sponsor the cost getting working visas, etc.

2. I read that references' testimonials are very important criteria in the hiring process. Companies will even call candidates' references in their home country just to check their credibility. Is this true and how many references would be enough?

Thank you for any answers or advise.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi ,

My husband is an engineer and we made the move last year. Here's a little about how our process went. We answered a headhunters's ad. We sent the CV and answered a list of general questions about family, qualifications etc. a phone interview was arranged but the employer also called me to see how I felt about moving to another country. After the phone interview, the company invited us for an on site interview. We had to pay for the air fare but all other expenses were taken care of ( those costs were reimbursed after he was hired). We were in country for about a week and were encouraged to spend a few days looking around. We received an offer while here. The company retained an immigration specialist to guide us through the process and we applied for a 30 mth work visa as this is the quickest way to get over. Each company is different in what they will pay in regards to your expenses so do your home work.! We were here within 6 weeks after the interview.
Have to say, no regrets. We have since gotten Residency and do not plan on ever moving back to the US. Best of luck


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, and yes they do contact references and go into quite a lot of detail with them. The US rules do not apply and they are much more thorough with references ( called referees)


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks jsharbuck,

I'll see if the interview goes well later this week.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck. Don't be put off by what they might offer salary wise. We took at 40% cut over US wages. Bit almost out us off until we looked at lower taxes and less $$ for medical care. It more than made a difference and we have more $$$ than in the US.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jsharbuck said:


> Good luck. Don't be put off by what they might offer salary wise. We took at 40% cut over US wages. Bit almost out us off until we looked at lower taxes and less $$ for medical care. It more than made a difference and we have more $$$ than in the US.


Interesting point on US tax & medical care. I hadn't realised that they were so expensive in the US that they'd make such a difference!


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes it's pretty hard for middle class to make ends meet

On 125 K USD salary you pay 39 %. Federal tax, 6 % Social Security ( pension type) 8% Medicare tax( which Is not for your health care premiums) State taxes range for 0 to 13% depending where you live. Then if your spouse works, that income is added to the primary income and also increases your tax bracket. Healthcare premiums can easily be $1,500 a month or higher for a family of 4. Years ago I worked as a school reliever and made $2,000. It unfortunately put us in a different tax bracket and we ended up paying an extra $4,000 in additional taxes. There are tax deductions but they are being decreased year to year.
Needless to say we felt like we were being squeezed dry. I don't complain about our tax rates here in New Zealand


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> Yes it's pretty hard for middle class to make ends meet
> 
> On 125 K USD salary you pay 39 %. Federal tax, 6 % Social Security ( pension type) 8% Medicare tax( which Is not for your health care premiums) State taxes range for 0 to 13% depending where you live. Then if your spouse works, that income is added to the primary income and also increases your tax bracket. Healthcare premiums can easily be $1,500 a month or higher for a family of 4. Years ago I worked as a school reliever and made $2,000. It unfortunately put us in a different tax bracket and we ended up paying an extra $4,000 in additional taxes. There are tax deductions but they are being decreased year to year.
> Needless to say we felt like we were being squeezed dry. I don't complain about our tax rates here in New Zealand


I suggest you check your tax guides again. Unless you are married filing separately, at $125k your federal tax is 25-28% (a nearly $20k difference!), not 39%. Even married filing separately you don't pay 39% unless your income is over $225k.


----------

